# Rider having eye issues UPDATE!



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Durable, flexible.

Choose a brand that is more focused around sports. Make sure that they fit your face in both style, frame, and lens size.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

plastic frames are cool, and stylish, but without the little "foot' thing that sits on your nose (the thing that wire rimmed glasses have, that lifts them off of your nose, and is adjustable to the angle of YOUR nose) , plastic frames tend to slide down you nose when you get sweaty.

'and, if the arms are quite wide, they will block your peripheral vision, something you don't want in driving.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would ask your opthomologist for advice. I don't know much.

I also don't know if you "need" them for riding that would depend on how well you can see and your comfort. It's not like you have to pass an eye test the way you do for your license!

I am glad you were able to see someone and figure out it is "just" your eye, the way you described it made it sound neurological or like something serious. Shame that you have an issue but at least you know what it is and how to deal with it and it's not anything serious. It could be a lot worse!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I never could wear glasses, they actually make me nauseous to wear. Throws my depth perception and peripheral vision off. I went with contacts decades ago, and love them. Something you might want to consider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My first pair I bought as a rectangle style and it would drive me nuts being able to see the frame in my eyesight. Now, I have a scruffy every day pair and a smarter pair for working with as I spend a lot of my day sat at a computer.

However, I don't wear them for sport, they'd just drop off. My dad is the same. Ask about contacts!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I am hand-in-front-of-face blurry blind in one eye. I got glasses and attempted to ride in them and drive. I do occasionally drive in them but I found that with working around horses and paying attention to body language (ie moving out of the way fast or turning a hip in the slightest to send the horse out on the lunge) so much of my balance was visual- ie orient yourself so the wall is perpendicular and my depth perception went wonky from having my other eye compensate for so long that I had a lot of difficulty functioning in glasses. I would run into things and flop about around my horse- who was luckily a saint. Be careful during the transition period- oh and according to my doctor dizziness and headaches are normal for new eyeglass wearers but I didnt wear my glasses long enough for them to be temporary.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I wear glasses all the time. I second the plastic frames, I like them much better than the metal ones with the things on the bridge of the nose.

The only time I really have a problem is if it's really cold and the glass fogs up, raining, or just to hot to want anything on my face. I wish I could wear contacts, but I have notoriously dry eyes so contacts would really aggravate them.

You'll want to make sure you go for another exam in a year. My prescription changes every time I go. I too have an astigmatism. I replace my frames when I replace my prescription, so I go for a comfortable, but stylish cheap pair once a year. Usually whatever my insurance covers, and I'll chip in an extra 50 if I really want a different kind.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was saying that I DON"T like plastic frames , due to them slipping down my nose.


I used to wear contacts, and still do on occasion. but, if you are in a dusty environment, contacts get dirty and by midday, your eye's are begging to be released from them. 

i have worn glasses for 45 years. I've fallen off 16 times, and never once have my glasses come off my face.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you are going to wear your glasses for riding, maybe a string tie from the arms around the back of your head would be an idea so you don't lose them while out riding. 
I wear glasses mainly for close up but got the built in sunglasses and thought I would wear them riding. I lost them a couple of time in the heavy bush and didn't realize they were gone for a while, then had to back track looking for them and hoping the horse hadn't stepped on them.
Glad to hear that you have gotten your eye problem worked out.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad to hear it is nothing serious!


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I am happy that your a lot lot better and that things are looking up a wee bit for you . I hope you manage to get some one to help you with your horse . Bye Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trusty Rusty said:


> I dont know if you guys remmeber me. I was the persom whos eyes were do blurry and random times when shes riding. Well I finally got myself to a opthamologist. Turns out I need glasses! I can't legally drive without my glasses due to a astigmatism. So that means no riding without glasses either.  This is going to be my first pair of glasses. Any advice on picking them out? I plan on getting transition lenses. But what's good glasses type for horseback riding?


I'm an optometrist. Welcome to the glasses-wearing club! :wink:

First off, did the ophthalmologist you saw have an optical? I find it most useful when people get their glasses at the same place the doctor is located. That way, it is easy in case you would happen to have an issue with the glasses. 

Secondly, if you choose your glasses from an optical (with opticians) they are going to be able to help you with frame selection and with these questions. That is their job, to help people pick out glasses. 

Transition lenses are really convenient because they will change automatically for you. But be aware that the "normal" transitions do not get very dark in your car b/c your car windows are treated to block the UV light (which is what triggers your lenses to change). You may want a separate sun clip or sunglasses if you are sensitive to sunlight while driving. 

If you are interested in contact lenses, you can ask your doctor if they would be an option for you. You will still need a pair of glasses anyway even if you get contacts, because you always need a backup. Contacts are nice for sports (such as horse riding) because they move with your eyes when you look up, down, left, right, etc. Whereas with glasses you HAVE to move your head. 

The most important thing is that you choose a frame that *FITS*. Doesn't matter if it is plastic or metal or anything in-between. If it doesn't fit, you'll likely have problems with it sliding around or not staying put. This is where an optician will help you select a frame that fits properly. 



tinyliny said:


> plastic frames are cool, and stylish, but without the little "foot' thing that sits on your nose (the thing that wire rimmed glasses have, that lifts them off of your nose, and is adjustable to the angle of YOUR nose) , plastic frames tend to slide down you nose when you get sweaty.
> 
> 'and, if the arms are quite wide, they will block your peripheral vision, something you don't want in driving.


The little foot things are called nosepads. 

Plastic frames, so long as they are fit properly and are adjusted as such, shouldn't slide down your nose when sweaty. That goes for any frame. However, plastic frames can tend to "loosen" with time and you will need to have them adjusted more frequently than metal. 

While nosepads can be adjusted and give you a little more freedom to adjust to fit, the "nosepads" on a plastic frame need to fit perfectly from the start because of course they cannot be adjusted.

Wide bows on eyeglasses are personal preferance, but I wouldn't worry about them blocking peripheral vision because your prescription is no where to be found on the frame .... only through the lenses. There are many people with extremely high prescriptions that can't see a lick without their glasses, so any vision that isn't seen through their lenses is useless to them. And those people aren't a hazard on the road. You are (and should) move your head when checking for an oncoming car (for example) and you are going to look through your lenses to do that; not off in extreme gaze. Ask someone who wears a progressive no-line bifocal. They'll tell you!



tinyliny said:


> I used to wear contacts, and still do on occasion. but, if you are in a dusty environment, contacts get dirty and by midday, your eye's are begging to be released from them.


Really depends what brand of contacts you are wearing. :wink: (And on your eyes.) I've seen docs still fitting the "old technology" of contacts with the material that doesn't breeze, in this day and age. Often makes a world of difference. 

Or, daily contacts are a great option for dust and dirt. I've got several top PRCA cowboys that see me and due to the dust and dirt of rodeo, I've got them in daily CLs and they love them because they can throw away the contact and the dirt at the end of the day. 



Yogiwick said:


> I also don't know if you "need" them for riding that would depend on how well you can see and your comfort. It's not like you have to pass an eye test the way you do for your license!


Depends on the OP's prescription and what specific activities the OP does with her horse. 

For example, if your vision is a little bit blurry, it can actually affect your ability to judge depth. If the OP is jumping and trying to determine distance to a jump, then yes she would NEED them for riding. And that's just one example. 

Or being able to quickly tell if it's a clump of black dirt on the ground or if its a hole, while out on the trail. If your vision is blurry, you may not be able to tell the difference. 

Many people who have good vision, don't understand what it's like when things are blurry. 




HombresArablegacy said:


> I never could wear glasses, they actually make me nauseous to wear. Throws my depth perception and peripheral vision off. I went with contacts decades ago, and love them. Something you might want to consider.


If it's been decades since you got a pair of glasses (or even not decades), you may want to try again. There are so many aspects that can go into a pair of lenses that can affect people. Some people can't tolerate certain base curves. Some people can't tolerate polycabonate due to the chromatic aberration it induces. Etc. So there are many trouble shooting things that can be done, because of course glasses should not make you nauseous. 



Drifting said:


> I wish I could wear contacts, but I have notoriously dry eyes so contacts would really aggravate them.


Are your dry eyes being treated?

Also, we have many, many options for daily contacts nowadays. Daily contacts are a great option for folk with dry eye b/c you are changing the CLs every day (or almost every day) and keeping it fresh and clean makes a big difference. 

And even if soft contacts don't work and you've tried them all, HARD contacts do still exist and are great for dry eye sufferers.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Originally Posted by HombresArablegacy:
I never could wear glasses, they actually make me nauseous to wear. Throws my depth perception and peripheral vision off. I went with contacts decades ago, and love them. Something you might want to consider.
If it's been decades since you got a pair of glasses (or even not decades), you may want to try again. There are so many aspects that can go into a pair of lenses that can affect people. Some people can't tolerate certain base curves. Some people can't tolerate polycabonate due to the chromatic aberration it induces. Etc. So there are many trouble shooting things that can be done, because of course glasses should not make you nauseous. 

I have Never worn glasses, and don't intend to. I was diagnosed with vertigo and take meds for it. My brain and my eyes do not agree on what I'm seeing with glasses on. 
I've worn contacts for 33 years with no problems at all. In fact for the past decade or more, I've used monovision. I wear one contact for distance (I'm nearsighted) and driving, and leave the other eye without one. What ever I'm looking at, that particular eye will automatically take over for me. Distance; the eye with the contact is dominant, close up and reading; the other eye is dominant. Works great for me.  But thanks for your advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I have Never worn glasses, and don't intend to. I was diagnosed with vertigo and take meds for it. My brain and my eyes do not agree on what I'm seeing with glasses on.
> I've worn contacts for 33 years with no problems at all. In fact for the past decade or more, I've used monovision. I wear one contact for distance (I'm nearsighted) and driving, and leave the other eye without one. What ever I'm looking at, that particular eye will automatically take over for me. Distance; the eye with the contact is dominant, close up and reading; the other eye is dominant. Works great for me.  But thanks for your advice.


Very well aware of what monovision is :wink: but good description for everyone else. 

I have several patients with vertigo issues that we were successful with glasses. Just was simply giving you a few ideas of what _could_ be done with glasses to make them more adaptable for you.


----------

